

Ask HN: Is Apple Delaying Text Messages on Older Models? - bryang

I currently have a 5C and it works great. But before, I had a 4S and I found that the text messages would never be received unless I opened the messages app or unlocked my phone or waited an hour. This caused a bit of frustration as I rarely got texts on time. I figured it was just poor service.<p>But now, after I&#x27;ve spoken to a few friends and heard from others, it seems my delayed text message problem is something that seems to be a fairly common issue is in Pre-5 models.<p>I know this sounds a like a conspiracy theory, but might there be a legitimate reason for this happening? I don&#x27;t have the technical knowledge to find out myself. Enlighten me!
======
natch
I'm assuming you're talking iPhone to iPhone here since you didn't blame any
other device.

If you are using text all the time and not iMessage, that may be a sign that
your network connection isn't all that great.

iPhones generally require data plans, so why aren't you using iMessage? Are
you using a SIM from a non-iPhone account? It's very strange that you'd even
notice the problem since iMessage typically sends things over data if it can..
you must just not have data, or maybe it's turned off.

Supposing you don't have data bandwidth to speak of, your cell connection
might be so weak, or if not weak, so overloaded with voice or other traffic,
that the texts get delayed. SMS is very low priority traffic, and is subject
to delays. If it's working better on a newer phone, that may be because that
new phone has a more capable radio system.

~~~
bryang
1) With me and others, this happened through both text and iMessage equally.

2) In my case and as far as I know in relation to friends, all accounts are
for their iPhones specifically.

I asked HN because it hasn't just happened to me, as I mentioned. And also not
in only one location. It seems to be an issue that goes beyond my singular
case.

~~~
natch
Ah, yes it would have helped for you to mention iMessage up front.

As a heavy user of iMessage (and sometimes text when the network falls back to
it) I've never encountered this. I had a 4S for a long time, and now message
regularly with several 4 and 4S users, and I've never seen this, nor heard
complaints about it from my contacts... sorry if that isn't helpful but at
least I can tell you it's not happening to everyone.

Knowing the people I message with, fwiw, we keep our OS versions up to date,
and nobody is jailbroken... I'm not saying you are any different, just
reporting what I know.

